# 1930s Faygo bottle?



## M.C.Glass (Mar 18, 2013)

I found this bottle at a consignment store today, it seems to be a transition deco/ACL. A 16oz. Faygo made by Reed Glass, Roch NY. 
 I'm not positive on how to date Reed Glass, the mark is an "R" in a triangle with a 4 on the left and a 9 on the right.
 The bottom also says "Bottle and label design Pat. April 27, 1926"

 Would they still use 1926 pat. bottles in 1939 or could this possibly be a 1934?


----------



## M.C.Glass (Mar 18, 2013)

Bottom


----------



## M.C.Glass (Mar 18, 2013)

The rear says "Tops in Quality for over 30 years".

 The contents of this bottle is prepared from the finest ingredients obtainable. Every bottle sterilized, Faygo Beverage Co, Detroit, Mich Registered


----------



## madman (Mar 18, 2013)

prob a 39, nice bottle, condition is a bit rough, but ive never seen one if that counts?


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm from Michigan, I have collected Michigan bottles for 40 years and I have never seen that. I will ask Jim Priestly about it. THANK YOU for posting it.
 Bill


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm thinking 4 R 9 is for 1949

 SPB


----------



## M.C.Glass (Mar 20, 2013)

I think it absolutely must be earlier than '49 Bob. 
 I have some Faygo ACLs with a round label and 1 is a Glenshaw with a T = 1948, and the other is Owens Ill dated 1951. Faygo's website incidentally, shows those bottle types as 1930s bottles. The other square label ACLs are mid-late 50s.
 Info I looked up online about the Reed Glass Co. shows they used the "R in a triangle" mark for an indefinite period (1927-1946) and they went through numerous mergers over the years changing up the company name slightly each time. I didn't find any dating info. 
 After studying the number on the bottom, I now think it shows an 8, based on the look of the 9 and the 6 in the patent date having a rounder loop. This one looks like an 8 sweeping down.
 Also, the back label says Tops in quality for over 30 years. The company started in 1907 should put it that close to 1940.
 I'd like to find some advertisements with the bottle on them...


----------



## Bird Dog (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd tend to think the 9 is gonna be a 1939 or 1949.  The 4 on the other side may be a bottling plant id number.  I could be wrong so keep that in mind


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd guess 1939. Nice Faygo bottles, never seen that 16 oz'er before. Do you collect Faygo cans? LEON.


----------



## celerycola (Mar 20, 2013)

I saw a great rectangular metal serving tray with a deco Faygo bottle like the earlier Ace Hy bottle on it. Didn't Faygo start with Miller-Becker in Cleveland around 1900?


----------



## M.C.Glass (Mar 21, 2013)

Faygo started out as Feigenson Bros. beverages in 1907. The brothers were bakers who based their early soda flavors on their cake frostings. They shortened the name to Faygo so it would fit on the bottles better. They did acquire the Ace Hy brand around 1920 or so and there are a slew of transition bottles ranging from some with the "Hy" ground off, with Faygo, without, etc. 
Faygo

 Leon, the "ketchup" bottle on the right should look familiar to you. I don't collect cans, but I do have a couple of Pepsi cans. I like those Faygos you have.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah, The one one right looks like one of my old bottles. Check out Faygo Truck below. LEON.









 P.S. The Faygo cans are $1,000.00 in soda can book. Very rare.


----------

